# Flip and sum audio filter



## pjt33 (Dec 4, 2020)

pjt33 submitted a new resource:

Flip and sum audio filter - Noise reduction by using only one channel of a stereo source



> This is a very simple audio filter plugin for OBS Studio which reduces noise by downmixing a stereo channel to a mono channel via difference. Noise which occurs on both channels (e.g. due to mains loops or inadequate shielding of the cables) will be cancelled. Obviously you want the signal to only come in on one of the channels, or to be inverted on one of them.
> 
> This was made because I needed it fast; it's available as source only, and because I don't have Windows or OS X machines to test...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## happily (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a balanced mono signal coming in as stereo, and it looks like this will help! If I'm reading this right, this plugin separates a stereo channel into two mono channels, inverts one and then mixes the two down into one mono signal, correct?

I have been looking for a differential amplifier OBS plugin for maybe an hour now! I was searching for things like *mixing balanced audio from stereo* or *stereo to balanced mono* or *convert two tracks to balanced mono* and even *diff-amp*. Hopefully if I include these keywords here, more people can find this.

I do think this would be very useful for many. I have the balanced mono out of an analog audio mixer hooked up to the stereo input of a laptop via an XLR-3.5mm TRS cable, and this plugin could enable me to get clean audio without additional hardware like an interface.


----------

